# Stability of vimage



## billli (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi:

I was wondering if anyone could tell me more about the stability of vimage on FreeBSD 7 vs FreeBSD 8. From what I understand, vimage is included in FreeBSD 8 in /usr/src/tools/tools/vimage, whereas in FreeBSD 7 one would have to get the source from the internet.

Would FreeBSD 8 have better and more stable virtual networking stack than FreeBSD 7? Yes, I know vimage is a highly experimental feature, but which one would be more stable?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2011)

I would use the FreeBSD 8 one. For the simple fact it's part of the kernel code and not a patch.


----------

